# Milk?



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

I just had a quick question, so thought I'd ask the experts! Do any of you feed your dogs milk? I have always heard it is really bad for dogs, and then yesterday my fiance gave Marley a little on his kibble and Marley ate all his kibble and drank the milk so quickly - usually he takes forever to eat his food!

Also what would be the best milk to give him? Cow, Goat, soya, low lactose etc?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No milk here!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*My girl has been drinking milk every morning for 6 years*
*not a lot just what is ever left over from the cereal.*
*2% cows milk*
*The Vet. told me a LOT of dogs are lactose intolerant and shouldn't have milk.*
*But it doesn't seem to bother my girl and she LOVES it*
*Maybe you should talk to your Vet. about giving it to your Golden.*
*Like I said my girl has been getting it for 6 years now with out any trouble.*


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I was told that cows milk was more likely to cause problems than goats milk 
so Ruby has goats milk on her cereal in the mornings and we have never had any problems


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We don't do milk but have done yogurt till I bought the Digestive Enhancer powder.
So now they get no dairy.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*Cereal milk treats!*

Leftover breakfast cereal milk (1%) is split in thirds for the 3 dogs as a daily treat...occasionally supplemented if there's not enough for everyone! 
(I can't understand why my husband calls them SPOILED:uhoh


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Many dogs are lactose intolerant, but if your dog does OK on it, there shouldn't be a problem. My first dogs liked a bit of milk once in a while. Probably best to check with your vet, though.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Our two get to lick our cereal and ice cream bowls from time to time, and in the summer, once in awhile, they share a small cup of vanilla ice cream. Haven't notice any adverse effects but would not do it on a daily basis.

Speaking of cereal, our vet uses plain cheerios as treats and our dogs seem to like them.


----------

